# flower or fan shrimp behaviour



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have three of these guys.. quite new, only had 'em a few days. Two larger a bit over two inches, one much smaller. I'm curious to know if it is usual for them to be clumsy ? Took a long time for them to depart the bag they came in, they hung onto the plastic for dear life after I opened it. I was surprised they could pinch so hard. Once in the tank they started feeding quite quickly, but since then I see them fall off things often, which is odd, knowing they can hang onto something as slippery as a plastic bag.

I've seen the largest one, I believe it's a male, swim almost to the top of the tank, (30 G), then appear to simply quit swimming and go straight to the bottom, though that at least appeared to be his choice. I've also seen all of them appear to fall off what they were grazing on, which looked more like they just slipped. 

At this time I don't have a strong enough current going for them to filter well from, though I am going to try to provide one asap, might have to get a power head ? Also going to get them some fry food for a change from the leftover flakes and algae tabs, as there's no algae in the tank as yet.

I see them often, all over the tank, picking stuff off the rocks, the moss, the sponge filter & the wood with their fans. They sure do blend in. The fish ignore them, and they ignore the fish.. two danios. 

Ph is a bit higher than ideal, I fear, around 8, but I am hoping the several pieces of mopani wood I have in there will help to lower it. I could put a bit of peat in the filter too. I've read oak leaves also work for this ? I just never figured them to be as clumsy as they appear to be.. is this normal for them or are they still acclimating to their new home ?

Also, anyone know where would I get a pipette long enough to target feed them.. tank's 18" high, so it would need to be at least 14" - 15" long to reach the shrimp.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 3 flower shrimp as well. I do not find them to be clumsy at all... Rather they tend to stay directly in line with filter outflow or graze the bottom with their hands. They seem to be able to hang on to just about anything they can get their feet around. Mine have become a gorgeous red colour and have a large white stripes down their backs. I think you should try to get them some flow, or a piece of plant or wood near filter outflow so they can feed better. I had my phone up at 7-8 and they seemed fine before. Tank is now at 6.5 and I have never seen them happier. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks..I am going to see what I can do about getting them some more current to feed in, but meantime, maybe they are just getting used to new environment. The tank at the LFS was bare, so they've been without plants, rocks or anything else to climb on for who knows how long. I have several different chunks of wood, several rocks, two with moss tied on, they have checked 'em all out. One piece of wood had developed a bit of grey film that was quite icky looking, I was going to siphon it out but it's gone now. It was either the shrimp or the snail that ate it. They don't seem particularly shy, unless I am moving a plant or something, they are often in plain sight. Be interesting to see how large they grow.. I've read about 3 inches, though I think that's for the boys.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

You can tell which shrimp is male by how thick their forelegs are. The males have thicker forelegs. 

Just make sure they have good flow and they should be okay. I have found them to be very hardy. They are not shy at all, I can be working on mounting some plants right beside them and they ignore me. Two of my shrimp are full grown with the third not that far behind. They molt probably about once every month or so in my tank.

Cheers bud. Let me know how it pans out. It'd be nice to know.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I will, thanks. I do think the largest one is male.. his front pair of legs are definitely thicker than the rest, but the other two I haven't been able to get a good enough look to tell yet. He's the one I see swimming up the front glass, sometimes nearly to the top. Not sure what he's up to, he always just slides back down again. I just hope it's cause he feels good .


----------

